# Not looking to ruffle any feathers...



## gert9888 (Feb 11, 2013)

Im 24 years old started duck hunting 4 years ago, never had a mentor. I came home with a yellow lab pup named him clyde and the old man said either I was going to " do somthing with him or he has to go!" So I trained him day in and day out to be a duck hunter, with the help of a few guys that ran field trials and shot and the gun club with me. So at 8months old, hunting over a terrible spread of used decoys just tossed into the water one lone hen came down into my terrible calling. But I could shoot, it has been over from then on, I dont deer hunt anymore(not even with the bow) Its ducks or grouse. I think it mostly because I get to watch my dog work. So at this point your probaly wondering why am I telling a bunch of guys from 1800 miles away. And now for the part that I am nervious about. I would like to see the mid-west of this country as I have never been west of my home state of NY. And yes I want to come and waterfowl hunt. Im not looking to ruffle any feathers but your laws are much different. I do not have all kinds of money to hire a guide and Im really not interested in hunting without my dog. So ya I wanted to be one of those out-of-towners that came and expirenced the hunting in your state. I am hoping to do so this fall and have been looking at the devils lake region, I would really like a cast and blast kind of week in october, any help would be great, and none would be understood. Thanks for taking the time to read my post.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Do some searching on this site. There are many peices of advise that can be gleaned from many threads. Devils lake will be bustling to say the least around that time of year.

Good luck with your quest... :beer:

Gunny


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

gert Cast and blast in fun but you might want to focus on the duck hunting. DL is not the easiest area to get on land in the fall so you may want to pick another area. You may want to book a room at a small motel now to make sure you have a place to stay. I like your style. PM me Dont bring Como or Bloomberg they wont be welcome :beer:


----------



## gert9888 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks old hunter, Coumo isnt welcome around here either! I spent my childhood shooting in the Empire state games and at the gun club, reloading my own shells on grandpas old MEC, me and dad would go thru 400 to 1000 rounds a week of international training. Now I cant buy my bullets here my local sporting goods stores, they have no memory of what this town used to be and how there fathers started the company with GUNS BULLETS AND FISHING RODS! not exersise equiment and running shoes. Well that was my political rant for today. And thanks again for the insite. I will start the search for a place to stay now then.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

When the time gets closer put the word out there are alot of good guys that might meet up with you and take you out. Yeah, I'd be more than happy to, I had to throw my name on a here a couple years ago because of moving and 3 years ago when I was coming home on leave. If you can find a group you don't need to worry about bringing more than 2dz decoys in case there is a day you have to hunt by your self. other than that bring a ground blind.


----------



## gert9888 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks a lot CW, i will most definatly get ahold of you closer to the season. Still have to find out where abouts im going to go and then hotels and such. Got the atlas ordered today and going to have to get my hands on this PLOTS map. Any ideas has to a usgs survey on the water levels? I hear out there in changes dramaticaly. Again I really appreicate the help.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

gert9888 give me a holler closer to season.


----------



## FloraBamas*HotMess (May 29, 2013)

Buckshot Lodge in Lakota is a good place to stay if you find someone to go out hunting with.


----------



## bang-splash-yum (Sep 25, 2012)

I hunt just west of Fargo on some private land, always looking for guys to take out with me. Shoot me a pm when your thinking about coming to ND and ill get you on some ducks


----------

